# Research on U.S. Expats in Mexico



## Phil Gillette

Hi,
I'm doing research on American expats living in Mexico (and Germany). If you would like to participate and contribute, I have a survey instrument which I could give you to complete and return to me. It is anonymous. The survey is on-line and all you have to do is take some minutes (maybe 1/2 hour) to answer the questions and then return it to me. I promise to share my results with you, if you wish, when I complete the study (sometime next year I hope).

I am a sociologist affiliated with University of Maryland University College, Alliant International University in Mexico City, and Los Angeles Mission College in L.A.

If you have any questions, please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks.


----------

